# AGR Points Run Trip



## Dovecote (Nov 14, 2010)

It will be another close call for me to make AGR Select status this year. I have a creative trip planned to secure a quick 100 points but want to get opinions on whether my proposed travel should be carried out. On November 18, my wife and I will begin travel on an AGR redemption award from JAX to MSP. During this travel, we are scheduled to arrive in CHI on 11/20 at 8:45 AM. I am considering taking a one way trip later in the day at 1:05 PM via Hiawatha Service from CHI to MKE (arriving in MKE at 2:34 PM). My wife will remain in CHI during my Hiawatha trip and later board the EB at 2:45 PM for the trip to MSP. I would later board the EB in MKE at 3:55 PM to join my wife for the remainer of the trip to MSP.

Are there any concerns in this itinerary that I should be aware of? I enjoyed the perks of Select status this year and would like to reach it again for another year. I certainly however do not want to risk missing the train to MSP if there are flaws on this itinerary that I may have overlooked.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 14, 2010)

I think that sounds like a pretty good plan, it gives you an hour of padding.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd say go for it!


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 14, 2010)

Ditto, shouldnt be any problem, Just Do it!  (Will Nike sue??)


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> (Will Nike sue??)


I don't know, but they may *SHOE*!


----------



## Eric S (Nov 15, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> It will be another close call for me to make AGR Select status this year. I have a creative trip planned to secure a quick 100 points but want to get opinions on whether my proposed travel should be carried out. On November 18, my wife and I will begin travel on an AGR redemption award from JAX to MSP. During this travel, we are scheduled to arrive in CHI on 11/20 at 8:45 AM. I am considering taking a one way trip later in the day at 1:05 PM via Hiawatha Service from CHI to MKE (arriving in MKE at 2:34 PM). My wife will remain in CHI during my Hiawatha trip and later board the EB at 2:45 PM for the trip to MSP. I would later board the EB in MKE at 3:55 PM to join my wife for the remainer of the trip to MSP.
> 
> Are there any concerns in this itinerary that I should be aware of? I enjoyed the perks of Select status this year and would like to reach it again for another year. I certainly however do not want to risk missing the train to MSP if there are flaws on this itinerary that I may have overlooked.


The _Hiawatha_ is pretty reliable. Other than being on the train and having it stop en-route due to some mechanical problem (and assuming the _Empire Builder_ crossed over to the other track to pass you), most problems that could delay your _Hiawatha_ would also likely delay the _Empire Builder_ following you.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 15, 2010)

As long as you don't forget any bags or personal gear, like your laptop, on the points run, it should be fine, right Chris?





I bet you might even find time to "lift one" at a local bar, if you are the imbibing type......... I know Jay and I would, and could, and DID!


----------



## Exiled in Express (Nov 15, 2010)

Why go all the way to Milwaukee? Glenview earns just as many points at half the price and a 90 minute roundtrip.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 15, 2010)

Exiled in Express said:


> Why go all the way to Milwaukee? Glenview earns just as many points at half the price and a 90 minute roundtrip.


That's what Jay, Steven, Chris, Robert, and I did on return from The Gathering. Worked out great didn't it Chris?


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 16, 2010)

Exiled in Express said:


> Why go all the way to Milwaukee? Glenview earns just as many points at half the price and a 90 minute roundtrip.


It is certainly a good suggestion and I will consider it. The only train I could take to Glenview per my itinerary is #333 departing CHI at 10:20 AM and arriving GLN at 10:42 AM. The return train to CHI #334 arrives GLN at 12:01 PM and arrives CHI at 12:29 PM. Anything to do at Glenview during the 75 minute wait?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 16, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Anything to do at Glenview during the 75 minute wait?


Grampa's (bar) is right across the street!


----------



## rrdude (Nov 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Anything to do at Glenview during the 75 minute wait?
> ...


I concur! (Hiccup!)


----------



## hessjm (Nov 16, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Exiled in Express said:
> 
> 
> > Why go all the way to Milwaukee? Glenview earns just as many points at half the price and a 90 minute roundtrip.
> ...


Tomorrow I'm taking the 335 from Chicago to Glenview at 1:05PM and will arrive there around 1:30PM. I will walk over to Grandpa's place for a quick beer and pick up the 336 at around 2:00PM and be back in Chicago around 2:30PM. I start in Grand Rapids and do this little points run about every 2 weeks!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 16, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Exiled in Express said:
> 
> 
> > Why go all the way to Milwaukee? Glenview earns just as many points at half the price and a 90 minute roundtrip.
> ...


I agree! It went well for me, and with the promos I earned an easy 500 points but no beer for me  give me a couple years. :lol:


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 17, 2010)

rrdude said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Dovecote said:
> ...


Sounds more promising by the minute and will probably bring my wife along. Do they serve food at the bar?


----------



## Exiled in Express (Nov 18, 2010)

You can complicate it further if you wish. Metra also runs between Chicago and Glenview with greater frequency. I have not looked at scheduling but you could take Metra north, Amtrak south and turn north with the trainset, finishing with Metra back to Chicago.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 18, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Yes they had a lunch menu.


----------

